# Málaga (Spain): Pop-Up Pompidou Museum and State Russian Museum



## Antsky (Aug 26, 2004)

*Centre Pompidou to 'Pop Up' in Picasso's Native City of Málaga, Spain*
Wall Street Journal

Paris's Centre Pompidou said on Wednesday it was opening a temporary offshoot in the Spanish city of Málaga... The "Pop-Up Pompidou" will open in spring 2015 in Pablo Picasso's native city, already home to 30 museums. For a €2.1 million ($2.75 million) fee, Málaga will receive rotating exhibitions of significant artworks from the Pompidou, France's national museum of modern art, including a major Francis Bacon self-portrait from 1971 and masterworks by Picasso, Constantin Brancusi and René Magritte....

The Pompidou's collection remains an underused asset, he said. It owns 100,000 artworks spanning the 20th and 21st centuries, but only 2,000 can be displayed in Paris.

The art on show rotates roughly every two years, which will be the model for the Pop-Up Pompidou in Málaga until it closes in 2020. The loans will include highly popular pieces, such as Frida Kahlo's 1939 self-portrait "The Frame."


*First ‘Pop-up Pompidou’ to open in Malaga next spring*
The Art Newspaper








The satellite will in "El Cubo" on the waterfront of the Spanish port city​
More than 90 works drawn from the collection of the Centre Pompidou in Paris will go on show next spring in the first “Pop-Up Pompidou” due to open in Malaga, southern Spain. Under ambitious plans announced today, 3 September, the proposed satellite will remain in situ on the city harbour for a five-year period... “The Malaga City Hall has provided an iconic building known as “El Cubo” on the harbour—Quay no. 1—as the home for the Centre Pompidou. This location is an excellent entry and crossing point for the many tourists visiting the historical centre.”

The inaugural installation of works from the Pompidou will be organized in five sections: metamorphoses, the body in pieces, the body politic, self-portraits and the “man without a face”. Ghost, 2007, by Kader Attia, Max Ernst’s The Imbecile, 1961, Francis Bacon’s Self-portrait, 1971, and The Flowered Hat 10/04/1940 by Picasso are among the pieces due to travel to Malaga. In addition, three temporary monographic exhibitions lasting from three to six months will be held ...

“_[Pop-up Pompidous] will foster more enduring relations than those permitted by classical temporary travelling exhibitions, by generating new resources in new territories of artistic globalisation_,” say the organisers. The proposed outposts, part of a strategic project initiated by the Centre Pompidou president, Alain Seban, are designed to “attract new audiences in France and throughout the world.”
...
*Malaga, the port city where Picasso was born, has been striving to become a cultural destination over the past decade. This week Spain’s King and Queen are due to visit the Museo Picasso Málaga, which opened in 2003. The Museo Carmen Thyssen Málaga opened there in 2012.*

























​


----------



## Antsky (Aug 26, 2004)

Malaga art boom draws ‘pop-up Pompidou’

The southern Spanish city of Malaga is set to be the home of the first ever Pompidou museum outside of France, a further boost to the city’s growing reputation as a hub for the arts.

The custom ‘Cube’ construction, designed as the first-ever satellite museum of Paris’s famous Pompidou Centre, will open in March 2015.

It cements Malaga’s growing reputation as a hub for culture, evidenced by the presence of over 30 museums, including the major Picasso Museum, which opened in 2003.

The city is also set to welcome a branch of Saint Petersburg’s State Russian Museum in 2015.

Three companies – Heineken, Unicaja and Italcementi – have agreed to sponsor El Cubo to offset costs to the city hall.

Local daily La Opinion de Malaga reported that El Cubo is expected to generate 400 new jobs and generate annual revenues of over €18.5 million thanks to an anticipated 200,000 visitors a year.


----------



## Antsky (Aug 26, 2004)

*Welcome to Malaga, the new Barcelona! 
Arty regeneration makes unappreciated Spanish city one of Europe's hip locations*

Visitor numbers to the Spanish port are soaring and they are set to rise


Thanks to a multi-million pound regeneration project, and several new galleries and museums, this once down-at-heel city has become one of Europe's hippest destinations. 
Along with a thriving cultural scene, there are good restaurants, great shopping and exciting nightlife.

Centre Pompidou Malaga, the first of several popup versions of the famous Parisian gallery planned outside France. It is housed in a low-slung white building topped with a giant glass cube in the trendy harbour area.

Next door is the Malaga Automobile Museum, an extraordinary celebration of cars, fashion and art. 

By 2016, a Museum of Fine Arts and Archaeology will complete the set.

Malaga's Picasso Museum opened in 2003 — a long-held dream of the artist, who was born in the city in 1881. Round the corner, Santiago church where he was baptised. The Picasso Birthplace Museum in the house where he lived until he was ten, contains more paintings, ceramics, early photos, belongings and sketchbooks.

What sets Malaga apart — for now, at least — is that all these galleries tend to be uncrowded, refreshingly small, and most in walking distance of each other.

For modern minimalism, head to the sleek gastrobars of the arty Soho district, such as KGB, where punky young things queue for tables. 

Near the Pompidou is the city's botanic gardens, rated as one of the best in Europe and bursting with palms, exotic plants and squawking birds. 

Also to see are the Moorish Alcazaba fortress and Gibralfaro castle, where you can enjoy fabulous panoramic views of the city.

Visitor numbers are already soaring — with some people saying Malaga will be like Barcelona in ten years' time. I'm tempted to agree with them.





























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...-makes-one-Europe-s-hippest-destinations.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The idea of the pop-up museum is very interesting, but I don't understand why in Malaga. I suspect Malaga is already fairly rich in art collections? I would see the pop-up museum as a tool of providing access to the best culture possible to those who are too fair away from it (in geographical distance but also in terms of possibility to pay the entrance fee).


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

I like this kind of architecture. Especially when used for special objects like museums.


----------



## Il trovatore (Jan 20, 2008)

Who project and built "the cube"?


----------

